# Need interior paint color ideas



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

a picture is worth a thousand words... but moss green is a cold color (while pleasing to me personally). Opposite the color wheel a nice light lavender would be warmer, complimentary and not change the feel of the size of the space. Find a painting or fabric with these colors, one that matches your furniture... and match the paint to the lavender. Note that it will look brighter and lighter in the can so dont be afraid to try it.

Another color to look at would be one of its tertiary compliments (1/3 around the wheel) perhaps a kind of nutmeg earthy color, too dark will make the space smaller though.

good luck


----------

